# Solutions to providing access to multiple outside users



## JoeFixes (May 23, 2007)

I have a contact management software which resides on my network server and is accessed by local users. A few years ago I needed to provide an off-site employee access to this program. I accomplished this by setting up a workstation that the offsite employee accessed using Windows Remote Access. In this manner the employee connects to this workstation as if he were inside the local network. Then, I needed to allow access to a second offsite employee, so I set it up the same way, now I have two “ghost” workstations which are accessed remotely by offsite employees. 

Now, I have the need to allow access to the same program by a third offsite employee. I feel like I need an office dedicated to all of my offsite employees!

My question is, is there a better way to allow access independently to this server based program to off site employees without setting up a individual dedicated workstations?

Thanks very much for your help. 


JoeFixes


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Please start by updating your current OS (if necessary) in your TSF Profile as it makes a difference in the answer.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Please answer Corday's query first.

An efficient solution would be to use some Application virtualization mechanism instead of a Dedicated desktop/terminal services for them.

If that is expensive, this would have to be done on a server using Terminal Services or RDSH in newer versions of Windows. If that's a constraint, then install the Server OS on the Desktop and the TS/RDSH role on it, it should be able to take multiple sessions, remember Terminal services have licenses cost associated with them.


----------



## JoeFixes (May 23, 2007)

Thanks very much for your reply.


----------

